# BluRay Movie Quality control



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There seems to have been a number of releases on Blu Ray that have missed a very important step, Quality control!
Just a few weeks ago the new Ironman release was plagued with issues for some people and a recall was issued and just this week The Hulk also was recalled because of the BluRay dvd not even playing and locking up most players resulting in the entire shipment for the Tuesday release being recalled that same evening, probably tens of thousands of copies north America wide.
Dont they check these before shipping them out?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Add the Bond Bluray movies to this list too.

Many people are reporting issues playing them and they need to do a Firmware update in order for them to play. My brother just picked them up and had issues with his player too.

I hope to be getting them over the weekend and will know if the PS3 also has any issues with them.

I agree... this is a bit unreasonable to expect people to have to do an update just about every time they get a new Bluray movie. I know it's not quite that bad, but it sure seems like it lately.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Not good. I ordered the Connery Bond blu rays. I hope they play on my Samsung
blu ray player.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I can remember a few issues with certain DVDs, like The Art of War, way back where they wouldn't play on certain players. I think the Bluray problems are a little more widespread and it all boils down to bad Q/A. The Blu-ray Disc Association should be fining the companies putting out these defective discs. I think it's a big blow to Bluray's image. At least with the Hulk they caught it fast and shipped new discs out really quick.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

As it turns out, I did need a firmware upgrade to play "Thunderball",
"Dr. No" and "From Russia with Love". Without it, the menu was accessible
but when I clicked play, nothing happened. After the upgrade they played
fine and looked great but once again, this is not a mainstream, consumer
friendly product. You need to know something about electronics to utilize
the format.


----------

